# tipping preferences in rider help account settings



## JDavis (Aug 11, 2015)

I just was looking around in the rider help page and saw that you can select an automated tip percent to be added to each of your rides!
My friend noticed a download of his earnings had a (blank) field for tips a few days ago.
The default setting is 20%.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

JDavis said:


> I just was looking around in the rider help page and saw that you can select an automated tip percent to be added to each of your rides!
> My friend noticed a download of his earnings had a (blank) field for tips a few days ago.
> The default setting is 20%.


That applies to UberTaxi only; which is only in a few markets (e.g., not in 99% of the Uber markets). The UberTaxi tip setting is another HUGE factor in riders thinking that they have no need to tip drivers, because they set this tip field up when they set up their payment method.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

PLEASE NOTE THE FINE PRINT..

THIS WILL APPLY TO TAXI FARES ONLY......

NOT BLACK
NOT SUV
NOT UBERX
NOT UBERXL
NOT LUX
NOT ANY OTHER DRIVER... JUST TAXI'S THAT DON'T EXIST IN MOST MARKETS...

SO IN EFFECT.. IT MEANS NOTHING.....

GOT IT...

So, please feel free to tip your driver in cash or by credit card if you are so inclined. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I did notice that the fine print seems to omit "XL"; although maybe they are combining that with "X" in this disclaimer.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

The disclaimer also excludes SELECT (formerly PLUS) as well. 
SELECTS do NOT get this TAXI gratuity. I know, I drive SELECT.


----------

